# please help me work out how many gallons my tank holds.



## daisydoo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi, can any body help me work out how many gallons my tank holds. 

Its 2ft(L) x 1ft (W) x 1.5ft (H)

I live in the usa so my gallon size is different to the uk gallon size so i have been told. any help would be great.

Thanks in advance. :notworthy:


----------



## lee young (Oct 14, 2009)

Your tank is 22.44 US gallons, 18.69 UK gallons or 84.95 litres.


----------



## oobernoob (Jun 4, 2009)

daisydoo said:


> Hi, can any body help me work out how many gallons my tank holds.
> 
> Its 2ft(L) x 1ft (W) x 1.5ft (H)
> 
> ...


I'm intruiged to know why you want to know this information.
If it is because you want to make sure your tank is correctly sized to a specific reptile, then there are a few other things to take into account other than plain and simple size by the gallon.

Is the species arboreal or territorial (likes height, or prefers ground space)?
Will the reptile outgrow the current tank quickly?
Is there going to be room for all the added hides/bowls/light fittings?

There are other things too, but these tend to spring to mind when faced with them, so right now they're escaping me 

What do you intend to keep in your tank?


----------

